# The Way of Kings



## AlexanderKira (Nov 29, 2011)

Probably one of the best novels I've read since The Name of the Wind. Brandon Sanderson creates a beautiful and unique world, with characters that are intriguing. I loved the book, but my question is does anyone else?


----------



## Map the Dragon (Nov 29, 2011)

I've brought it up here a lot in the past. Read it through right around the release date. Great novel. Some thoughts...

* As he is Sanderson, he's allowed to release a number 1 of 12 series with 1000 words. Budding authors, don't expect this. You won't be allowed.

* Probably the most original magical system ever...beating out # 2, another Sanderson invention in Mistborn.

* The characters have a lot of depth, though our primary protagonist does have some hints of Spartacus.

* He stole my idea. I love the complex landscape and battlefield that is the series of pillars/plateaus/what-have-you with the gullies and ditches in between. The need for bridges in combat. Etc. I love it. But I swear I thought of this a long time ago. Geeze!

* There are a ton of errors. Since working on and getting my own books published (two now), I have become a stickler for reading errors...even though I don't want to. I found a handful in my first novel. BUT, The Way of Kings has tons; I lost count at 70-something. Most of the errors occured after page 700. I think the editors and those involved just got tired.


----------



## myrddin173 (Nov 29, 2011)

I read it a couple weeks ago and I'm in the midst of writing a review, so keep posted for that.  For now I will say I loved it, but then again I haven't read something by Brandon I haven't liked.  I still like the Mistborn series better, but that's because we still haven't seen very much of the Stormlight Archive.  One thing I did love was that it revealed a treasure trove of information for the Cosmere at large.


----------



## danr62 (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm a big fan of Sanderson and loved the book. Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Controller (Dec 3, 2011)

danr62 said:


> I'm a big fan of Sanderson and loved the book. Can't wait for the next one.



I recently just finished reading The Way of Kings and i have to say this is the best fiction book i have read to date.  As previously mention his Mistborn Trilogy is a great read as well if your waiting for book 2 to come around


----------

